
Show HN: kubectl-flame – Effortless profiling on Kubernetes - edenfed
https://github.com/VerizonMedia/kubectl-flame
======
nwsm
Is there a public fork somewhere where I can see the skeleton for making it
support multiple languages?

I've profiled .NET in k8s and think I could contribute .NET support, but I'm
not sure how you want to add and call additional profiling tools in this repo.
i.e., will you just add more profiling scripts to the agent Dockerfile?

------
gpsz
This is pretty cool.

    
    
      Golang support coming soon!
    

I wonder if the golang portion could just call go tool pprof underneath.

~~~
edenfed
Hi, Using go pprof requires changing your code (importing net/http/pprof).
kubectl-flame aims to profile without requiring code changes, so the current
go implementation will be based on eBPF. Glad you liked the tool :)

------
miller_joe
Looks super cool, but we don't run any java apps. Can't wait for the Go
version!!!

------
aliswe
This is very nice, seeing the Java support makes me optimistic about .NET.

~~~
nwsm
I did it in .NET Core a bit less effortlessly, by adding a sidecar with some
profiling tools, adding a few environment variables to the .NET Core process,
and execing into the sidecar. Instructions: [0].

I believe kubectl-flame can support .NET pretty easily since it works the same
way: "Interaction with the target JVM is done via a shared /tmp folder."

[0] [https://github.com/joe-elliott/netcore-kubernetes-
profiling/...](https://github.com/joe-elliott/netcore-kubernetes-
profiling/tree/master/cpu-profiling)

